# Toro CCR 2450 Rtek 5.0 Horse Smokes- A lot



## SharpAndCunning (Mar 1, 2019)

Hey All,

I've got a "new to me" 2 stroke Toro 2450 snow blower. It's maybe going to be a back up machine or I'll give it to my father. 

When I start it, it smokes out of the exhaust, a lot. You can actually see oil coming out, if you put a rag or piece of cardboard, you can see splatter. I used pre-mixed fuel, it's the 40:1/50:1 mix. SEF Multi Mix. 

What can I do? I figured I'll remove the spark plug and start from there. Maybe I'll find it's fouled. But I wanted to post and see what other things I should check.


Also, the auger is permanently engaged, meaning, squeezing the handle or letting it go, doesn't matter. The wire isn't frozen, I'm guessing I'm going to find that it's jerry-rigged together somehow for a reason.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Put up pix


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

The belt could be too small or boogered up so that the bail and cable do nothing. The choke could be stuck on or something blocking air flow forcing it to run rich. You need to do some poking around (i.e. take off belt cover and check out carb).


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The previous owner may have used a mix with to much oil in it and now the crankcase AND the muffler are holding the excess oil which SHOULD burn off with use. Below is a video showing the correct belt routing for your machine. Either the belt is to small or is installed incorrectly.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Sharpy'


I think Grunt's diagnosis is probably dead on, because it seems most logical, (and he knows his stuff), and because I experienced the very same thing with a 2450 that I bought from a lady about two years ago.
When I went to see the machine, it started right up. The compression on the pull felt pretty good (I already had one of these so I had a sense of what it should feel like). Only problem is, it smoked like an old locomotive. :surprise:

I looked at the fuel in the tank and it looked very dark. (Lots of 2 cycle oil?). Then the lady asked me if I wanted to have the container of "fuel" she had. It was a jug of 2 cycle oil....:devil:. I suspect she poured some into the tank right before I arrived, because she knew I'd want to see the machine running. Yikes!

Just like Grunt advised, putting a proper mix in this machine (I like to use 40:1 rather than 50:1), and just letting it run should eventually rid the crankcase of the excess oil that must have built up. But you don't know how long they've run the machine with too much oil, so carbon build up is a bit of a concern. The good thing is there'll be no carbon fouling of the valves --- _because there aren't any._ 

I know if it were my machine, I'd pull the cylinder head to make sure there wasn't excessive build up, but you might not be comfortable with that. However, when you have the cover off for the belt adjustment, I think you can access the muffler. I'd take that off and see if it has a spark arrestor screen (I honestly can't remember). If so, and it's all clogged up with carbon, you'd be wise to take a propane torch and burn that stuff off. The machine will run much better when it can breathe properly.

Good luck with it. They are terrific little machines to have for those smaller nuisance snowfalls. :wink2:


----------



## SharpAndCunning (Mar 1, 2019)

So I opened it up, and while taking it apart, it's clear to me it's been taken apart a couple times before. For better or worse. 

One of the pulleys is broken. I've attached a photo. The belt is a 13122013 shows which I'm guessing the previous owner put on to allow the auger to work even though the pulley snapped.

I'm guessing that that white part used to be a pulley. I'm looking for a replacement now. 











As far as the smoke, the exhaust was full of oil. It was dripping. I took a change, and took a cupful of some old kerosene and filled the exhaust. I swished it around, and drained it. I then flushed it out with water, until it ran out reasonably clean. I dried it out really good and put it back on. I buttoned it back up and started it. It's louder, but that could be because 1) the oil with helping the muffler muffle better, and 2) the exhaust from the head to the muffler isn't all that great. 



I also removed the spark plug, cleaned it with some carb cleaner, and burned the crap off with a propane torch. It too, had a lot of oil on it. 


I let it run for 20/25 minutes and except for the first 10/15 seconds there wasn't any visable smoke. So If I can find a cheap replacement pulley, I'll button it back up fully and give it a whirl. I even took a manilla folder and held it 10" or so from the exhaust to see if there was any splatter, I couldn't see any. Before it was immediate.


----------



## SharpAndCunning (Mar 1, 2019)

Upon looking at the fishe more closely, It looks like I'm missing that spring, 55-9280, that holds/provides tension for engaging the auger.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The spring is there to pull up on the idler wheel arm to take pressure off of the belt and apply the brake to stop the paddles from turning. Squeezing the bail handle pulls the idler down to apply tension to the belt and release the brake.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool, glad you're making headway with it! Just to mention it, from what I've read, the 2450 (5hp) and 3650 (6hp) are the same engine, they just the governed RPM higher for the 3650. 

From the R-Tek service manual, it's 3800 RPM for the 2540, 4000 RPM for the 3650, +/- 300 RPM for each. 

So if you want some extra oomph, once you get it all sorted out, dial up the RPMs a bit  

Hopefully you can get the pulley parts affordably. I really like my 221QR so far (same engine).


----------

